# Interview with breeder (Dichi's Goldens)



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Denlie said:


> So, I have finally narrowed my search for a breeder to Dichi's Goldens in Wisconsin. I'm so excited to finally end my search for a reputable breeder and hopefully add a new member to our family sometime this year.
> 
> Although I am a little worried about the interview process. I haven't had a dog in 10 years and I don't have a vet (or other breeder) references. Does that count as a "strike" against me or are breeder's fairly open to "first time" Golden parents?
> 
> Thanks!


go in, be yourself, you will be fine


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks! I feel more worried about getting the right puppy than some of my job interviews.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

I would say that your concern is an example that you will be a good owner. Don't necessarily try to convince the breeder that you know everything. Asking questions like how to train a puppy as he gets older tells the breeder you are concerned about doing things the right way. Ask about food, grooming, socialization, etc. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just remember the conversation should be two-way...you should be asking them on how they take care of their goldens, where they live (in the house or a kennel), socialization for the pups...


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I have two Dichi Goldens and I too was nervous about my first interview with Dick. He will give you a very thorough walk thru of "Golden Acres" and you will have plenty of time to talk about everything. He is a wealth of knowledge and does a wonderful job with his Goldens. You will certainly enjoy your time with him. Good luck. I am sure that you will do fine. He will certainly understand if you have not owned a dog in 10 years.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. 

I've spent the past couple months researching breeders and trying to learn more about Goldens. This forum has been a GREAT source of information. Although, I need to stay away from the picture and video. It makes me impatient for my own puppy!

But (as super cute and adorable as Golden puppies are....), I'm trying to take my time to find the right breeder and educate myself on the breed. I've also been saving money in my puppy fund. 

I'm actually doing more preparation for my puppy than I did when I had my children. LOL!

Anyways, I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have two Dichi Goldens - Melody (Victor and Dancer) and Grace (Victor and Paige). They are beautiful pups and have wonderful personalities. I was walking with them just the other morning and an elderly man stepped off his porch and asked to meet them. So - I let go of the leash and they went right up to him with their smiling eyes and tails wagging. I was so proud. The man laughed and laughed with all the love they were giving him, and at that moment I felt such joy. Then I called them back and we went on our way. They are the best pups - our lives have been so enriched with our Goldens. 

Dichi Goldens is an outstanding breeder. I wish you well on your visit.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I also have two Dichi goldens at home and a third one at the Rainbow Bridge. Be yourself and all will be fine. Dick will provide answers to anything you may not know about your new Golden. They just want to make sure that you understand what it takes to care for a Golden and that it is a good fit for both of you. I'm looking forward to hearing more about your visit!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Denlie*

Denlie

I agree completely, be yourself and be honest. 

I've heard such wonderful things about Dichi!!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input! You've made me feel more comfortable about my interview with Dichi. I'm actually glad that I found a breeder that does have high standards for potential puppy buyers.

I've been lurking on this forum for the past couple months and definately feel like I am becoming an informed buyer. I had one breeder tell me that she was waiting to get the final clearance on hips AFTER her dogs had a few litters.

And she also contridicted herself by telling me that she doesn't breed dogs until they are over 2 years old. Yet, her dogs weren't going to have their elbows cleared until February because they were told that "elbows will show normal even if they are possibly not when they are under age two." So they wanted to wait until they were old enough. :0


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

We just had our interview on Friday at Dichi and I was really nervous too (first time dog owner, no references and 2 kids - 4 year old and 9 month old). Be yourself, ask questions and enjoy the tour - Dichi is an amazing breeder and Dick is a wealth of knowledge. Make sure you do the grooming lesson too - so incredibly helpful!
We are getting a female from Chance x Skeeter and bringing her home on February 3 - can't wait!
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

How exciting!!

It's so hard to be patient because I can't wait to hear the pitter-patter of little puppy feet in my house. 

I still need to mail my deposit/application and make an appointment with Dick. I figure that it was better to take time to find a good breeder and save up money during the search. It's hard but I don't mind waiting to get the right dog at the right time for us.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We have Connor from Dichi and the initial meeting process is just wonderful. Be yourself, pay attention to everything Dick has to say, and be ready to have fun interactions with the on-site goldens. Dick really wants to see how you interact with dogs as much as he wants to get to know you. Relax, have fun!


----------

